# There Out!



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,just saw the new boxtops to the reissues of the B,C and E models.I'll pick up one very soon.They are an excellent match to their larger versions.Maybe Ertl will reissue their large Enterprise E,hopefully.The other 3 piece Enterprise with the Enterprise D and Enterprise A and Original Enterprise is out too.I hope they included some more decals for the windows on the D.Now we can all save money rather than cashing out big bucks on ebay for the B,C,and E set.Ertl should reissue their large size Enterprise C.thats an excellent model,and I wouldn't mind building one,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

You mean, they're out.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Far out!!

Over and out,

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Who - George Michael and George Takei?

Huzz


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

I see they're also reissuing the Klingon Bird of Prey model. This is one kit I never got around to buying originally. I know the quality of AMT's kits was variable. How is the BOP in terms of accuracy and fit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

THERE = A place.
For example: "I parked my car over _there_." 

THEIR = the possessive form of "THEY."
For example: "They parked _their_ car over _there_". 

THEY'RE = a contraction of the words "THEY ARE."
For example: "_They're_ going to park _their_ car over _there_." 

It ain't hard to remember.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

*Two in Hand*

Both sets arrived in the mail from Starship Modeler yesterday. They look great. And at a fantastic price -- better than the original release price!

Eric


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

_ITS_ and _IT'S_ is one I always have to stop and think about.


----------



## marcal (Jun 2, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I hope they included some more decals for the windows on the D.


I have those decals... windows and escape pods for the 1/2500 Ent-D. Also the complete Mirror Universe TOS-E, Refit and Ent-D.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BEBruns said:


> _ITS_ and _IT'S_ is one I always have to stop and think about.


Ah! But you do stop and _*think*_ about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## theSea (Nov 18, 2005)

BEBruns said:


> _ITS_ and _IT'S_ is one I always have to stop and think about.


long time lurker - first time poster 

It's vs. its is easy to remember - the only time you need the apostrophe is to replace the 'i' in 'it is.' ONLY for the contraction - all others leave it out.

_It's_ too bad that some people have trouble with this... _it's_ really very easy.

pax

--michael

Modeler, English major


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

John P said:


> THERE = A place.
> For example: "I parked my car over _there_."
> 
> THEIR = the possessive form of "THEY."
> ...


There needs to be a "sticky" for this post, John P. And maybe another one for "who's" _versus_ "whose."


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

How about "no one" vs "noone"? I see that one on occasion.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Or "conscience" mixed up with "conscious"?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I graduated high school 20 years ago,my english is rusty Guy S.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

The one that always gets me is "websight". Or worse "insite"... grrrrr.

Hey, joo got any pictures of those new box covers?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

My fave: for all _intensive_ purposes...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

REL said:


> How about "no one" vs "noone"? I see that one on occasion.


That's usually just a "fat finger" incident and isn't really an erroneous spelling. A couple others that bug me: 

When someone constantly says "alot" instead of "a lot". 

Suppos_*ably*_ (usually spoken) 

_*Ir*_regardless

People who have such poor typing skills that you have to "translate" what they've written. Once I have to do that with more than two sentences I just stop. If they really want to communicate they'll take the time to Spell Check their post! It only takes a couple of seconds to get the worst of the spelling errors out of the way.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

To- I'm going to the store, We need something to do

Too- I saw that too, me too, that is way too high


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My 1701 B,C,and E, are coming in the mail. I ordered mine from CultTVMan.I never had this set.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish they'd break the sets down so you could buy each little kit separately.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ProfKSergeev said:


> There needs to be a "sticky" for this post, John P. And maybe another one for "who's" _versus_ "whose."


*Who's* Contraction of "who is": _Who's on first?_
*Whose* Possessive form of "who": _Whose woods are these?_



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Or "conscience" mixed up with "conscious"?


Or "flaunt" and "flout"! Used correctly in: _They *flouted* social convention by *flaunting* their illicit love affair._

Or "should of" instead of "should have."

Or people who misspell "straitlaced" and "straitjacket". Or write "more so" as one word. Or spell "playwright" as "playwrite" (apparently confusing the verb _write_ with the suffix _-wright_, meaning "one who makes").

Personally, in the interest of promoting literacy and intelligent discussion, I think a "sticky" thread for English usage, grammar and spelling is a good idea!

Now. . . what was it that's out?


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

John P said:


> THERE = A place.
> For example: "I parked my car over _there_."
> 
> THEIR = the possessive form of "THEY."
> ...


 YOU = the obsessive form of....

You do see that you have inconsistent formatting above, don't ya?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think I'll take a break from picking on Guy and go get a drink.

Au reservoir! 

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Compton said:


> YOU = the obsessive form of....
> 
> You do see that you have inconsistent formatting above, don't ya?


 Umm. Nope. Do tell.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Something I'm working on for my site:

http://inpayne.com/rants/spelling.html

Of course, I will have one of our English majors at work proofread it before I go live.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

It is amazing John; sum guise have know cents at awl.

Huzz


----------



## marcal (Jun 2, 2005)

John P said:


> Something I'm working on for my site:
> 
> http://inpayne.com/rants/spelling.html
> 
> Of course, I will have one of our English majors at work proofread it before I go live.


I will have a deeper look later on or the weekend, but your idea is great. It helps people like me to improve our english... :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

marcal said:


> I will have a deeper look later on or the weekend, but your idea is great. It helps people like me to improve our english... :thumbsup:


And the rest of us need to learn/improve our German so that we don't sound like a character from _Hogan's Heroes_. :thumbsup: 

Nicht wahr? :freak:


----------



## marcal (Jun 2, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> And the rest of us need to learn/improve our German so that we don't sound like a character from _Hogan's Heroes_. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nicht wahr? :freak:


I must improve my german too... I'm not a german  I speak it only a little bit, mainly with my students. I can make myself clear, but sometimes words are missing. However, I don't know why, but when I become angry with them then my german is improved exponentialy... :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Not German?

Are you a Turk?


----------



## marcal (Jun 2, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Not German?
> 
> Are you a Turk?


Not a Turk either...

As Pau Casals said in the UNO headquaters in 1977: "I am a Catalan". I was born in Barcelona, Catalunya.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> Something I'm working on for my site:
> 
> http://inpayne.com/rants/spelling.html
> 
> Of course, I will have one of our English majors at work proofread it before I go live.


Sense your so much smarterer then me, John cant' ewe telme what teh wurd "bloiled" means...? 



> *Or: **I like grape juice better than bloiled yak feces.*




Sorry, couldn't resist!  Just seems ironic, given the nature of your rant page.  

BTW, one of my pet peeves that I see used quite a bit - besides lack of Spell Checking of posts - would you add in "_ir_regardless" to your list of corrections, por favor? I hate seeing people use _ir_regardless and had a friend who used to use it every chance he got - and several other mis-pronounced or totally wrong words that "sounded right!" to his ears. I'd definitely appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

marcal said:


> Not a Turk either...
> 
> As Pau Casals said in the UNO headquaters in 1977: "I am a Catalan". I was born in Barcelona, Catalunya.


You're a spy from that planet w/the cat humanoid creatures?!? 



(sorry, vague "Star Trek: The Animated Series" reference to Caitians - a felinoid species to which M'ret (sp) belonged. I've just seen the Catalan and Caitian swapped back and forth between some Trek fans....)


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

John P said:


> Something I'm working on for my site:
> 
> http://inpayne.com/rants/spelling.html
> 
> Of course, I will have one of our English majors at work proofread it before I go live.


Regarding the apostrophe after nouns ending in "s," when did that rule change? When I was in school in the '70s, the rule was you add apostrophe s even when the word ends in "s". James's not James'. An apostrophe without an s was reserved for possessive form of plurals. Whenever I see James' I assume it means "belonging to several people named Jame." 

I think the British still follow that rule. I remember there were some comments about it when the movie _Bridget Jones's Diary_ came out.

(Of course, the British say "The Committee _are_ meeting tomorrow" so what do they know?)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

To get back on topic, I got my set 20 minutes ago in the mail. The first thing to do, is to order better decals. I am happy to get them, finally years later.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

John P said:


> "THEY."
> [/color][/font]For example: "They parked _their_ car over _there_".


Um ... John P? There's a quotation mark error above ... Sorry.

Let's throw in the proper usage of _your_ and _you're_. Most often I see the former (the possessive) used when the latter (a contraction of "you are") should have been used.

Another one that drives me crazy is when someone -- usually a girlfriend, which makes it touchy to correct -- is in the habit of saying "I could care less" when what they mean to say is "I _couldn't_ care less." People who use this phrase often use it _a lot_, making it all the more agonizing.

What can I say? Few things in life come relatively easily and naturally to me, but language is one of those few. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BEBruns said:


> Regarding the apostrophe after nouns ending in "s," when did that rule change? When I was in school in the '70s, the rule was you add apostrophe s even when the word ends in "s". James's not James'. An apostrophe without an s was reserved for possessive form of plurals. Whenever I see James' I assume it means "belonging to several people named Jame."


I think they tried to change that rule but I'm not sure if it took a hold or not.

In the case of James or Jones, there may be some flexibility depending on how you pronounce it.

I would think that if you pronounce either as two syllable words, you would add the "s" in addition to the apostrophe. Where you don't add a syllable to emphasize the possessive, you'd simply add and apostrophe to words ending in "s".

In either case, it would be possessive though you do bring up what may be an incredibly unlikely event where there is some ambiguity. In such cases, one must rely on context. :thumbsup: 

BTW: One thing I've seen as a rule is that when one ends a sentence as I did above, one is supposed to put the period before the final quotation mark. However, in today's computer monitor world, it just doesn't look right to me and I've very rarely seen it done on purpose. It probably works better when handwriting something.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

marcal said:


> Not a Turk either...
> 
> As Pau Casals said in the UNO headquaters in 1977: "I am a Catalan". I was born in Barcelona, Catalunya.


What a *cat*astrophe! Jeff beat me to the punch with the obscure _ST:TAS_ reference! 

He must have a *cat*alog of such information!

When I read that you were "Catalan", I at first thought you were from *Cat*alina. 

In any case, being Catalan is better than being *cat*aleptic.

I had better *cat*nip these puns in the bud or they'll get REALLY bad! :freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here's a few that I found on a few sites, including this one:

"Seperate" (separate)

"Remeber" (remember)

"Probly" (probably)

"Durreckshins" (directions)

"Somebuddy" (somebody)

"Nabbers" (neighbors)

"Siannoaccrillate" (super glue)

"Persue" (pursue)


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

That's some of the worserest language I ever heard.

Guess Who (James at Work)


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Americans giving lectures on spelling and punctuation....what next?! (ducks for cover...!)

I saw a t-shirt somewhere with "Shouldn't it be Dr. _Whom?_"?

Someone emailed me this recently:
Don't delete this just because it looks weird.
Believe it or not, you Can read it.
I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was 
rdgnieg.The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at 
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a 
wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the 
rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can till raed it 
wouthit a porbelm.Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey 
lteter by istlef,but the wrod as a wlohe. 

Amzanig huh?


----------



## fubarcar (Jan 16, 2005)

Yuo poepel nede to gte out moer :tongue:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Drug" instead of "dragged". Yeesh.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

SteveR said:


> "Drug" instead of "dragged". Yeesh.


You mean as in, "Cousin Bertha is acting downright wierd! I believe she has a dragged problem!"


----------



## marcal (Jun 2, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> What a *cat*astrophe! Jeff beat me to the punch with the obscure _ST:TAS_ reference!
> 
> He must have a *cat*alog of such information!
> 
> ...


Actually Catalunya is a region in the mediterranean side of Spain. Until September the 11th 1714, it was an independent coutry. Catalunya is more than 1000 years old, has its own language, its own culture and its own personality. Last century (the 20th) there were two dictators in Spain. Both of them fobbid everything related to Catalunya. It was forbidden to speak Catalan, to teach Catalan in the School (my mother finally took catalan lesson in her 40s) and, unfortunately, many other things... I'm sure that you all know a lot of famous people who appear to be catalans and you did not know it or you though they were from Spain, whithout knowing exactly from where: Pau Casals (the best cello player ever), Antoni Gaudí (The Holy Family, and many other famous architectural art), Joan Miró (painter), Josep Carreras (one of the 3 tenors), Narcís Monturiol (the inventor of the submarines), Joan Oró (very important biochemist working at NASA since long before the 1st moon landing), Salvador Dalí (painter), Montserrat Caballé (one of the best sopranos ever), Ferran Adrià (cook), Carles Buïgas (architect), Alex Crivillé (motor pilot), Ignasi Barraquer (eye doctor), Pau Gasol (basketball player, now in the NBA), Xavier Cugat (music), Alex Corretja (Tennis player), Josep Guardiola (football player), Charlie Rivel (clown), Tete Montoliu (jazz piano player)...

To finish let me, please, quote the words of Pau Casals at the UNO (October 24, 1971)



Pau Casals said:


> This is the greatest honour of my life.
> Peace has always been my greatest concern. I learnt to love it when I was but a child. When I was a boy, my mother —an exceptional, marvellous woman—, would talk to me about peace, because at that time there were also many wars.
> What is more, I am a Catalan. Today, a province of Spain. But what has been Catalonia? Catalonia has been the greatest nation in the world. I will tell you why. Catalonia has had the first parliament, much before England. Catalonia had the first United Nations. All the authorities of Catalonia in the Eleventh Century met in a city of France, at that time Catalonia, to speak about peace, at the Eleventh Century. Peace in the world and against, against, against war, the inhumanity of the wars. So I am so happy, so happy, to be with you today. That is why the United Nations, which works solely towards the peace ideal, is in my heart, because anything to do with peace goes straight to my heart.
> I have not played the cello in public for many years, but I feel that the time has come to play again. I am going to play a melody from Catalan folklore: El cant dels ocells. Birds sing when they are in the sky, they sing: "Peace, Peace, Peace", and it is a melody that Bach, Beethoven and all the greats would have admired and loved. What is more, it is born in the soul of my people, Catalonia.


Very nice coutry to visit, really....


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

So much for my attempt to discuss the kit that was the original topic of the thread. I still wish they'd break them down into separate kits...I'll probably just buy several more of each set, and end up with a bunch more Constitution-Refit and Sovereign class kits than I need.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Okay, I just have to add my one rant about writing on the web. I really do wish people would learn to use the return key. Returns are used to make things called "paragraphs." Paragraphs make reading posts (and assignments - trust me, I know) easier. This is important on paper, and even more important on the web!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yes!!

Shatner uses
the 

return key 

a lot.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Kewel!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> One thing I've seen as a rule is that when one ends a sentence as I did above, one is supposed to put the period before the final quotation mark [SNIP] I've very rarely seen it done on purpose.


That is because most people don't know they're doing it incorrectly. Heck, some folks seem to think that the rule they heard about writing titles ("Capitalize the first letter of 'important' words in a title") should be extended to _all_ writing, and just pepper their writing with random capital letters.

I swear, one of these days I'll just go postal! :freak: 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I find that I grow annoyed by the inability to use the plural form.

"There's a lot of cars in the junkyard."

"THERE ARE a lot of cars in the scrapheap."

"There's too many of them!"

"THERE ARE too many TIE fighters!"

etc....

However, I'm glad the new kits are out. I hope I see some at my 
local "Competition Hobbies". :hat:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

marcal said:


> To finish let me, please, quote the words of Pau Casals at the UNO (October 24, 1971)


I've always seen his name written as _Pablo_ Casals. I assume "Pau" is the Catalan (Catalonian? Cataloonyan?) form of the name? Or is he part Vulcan, as in T'Pau?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Shatner uses
> the
> ...


Heh. That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## marcal (Jun 2, 2005)

scotpens said:


> I've always seen his name written as _Pablo_ Casals. I assume "Pau" is the Catalan (Catalonian? Cataloonyan?) form of the name? Or is he part Vulcan, as in T'Pau?


He was Pau... Remember what I said about the dictators forbibben everything related to Catalunya... Pablo is the Spanish translation.

Isn't that sad?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

BEBruns said:


> (Of course, the British say "The Committee _are_ meeting tomorrow" so what do they know?)


(With tongue firmly in cheek)

We invented the bloody language so we can say what we want!!! :hat: 

Rob
(English, Proud and Weird with it!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> Sense your so much smarterer then me, John cant' ewe telme what teh wurd "bloiled" means...?


 AW CRAP! :lol: That's why it's not live yet.



sbaxter said:


> Um ... John P? There's a quotation mark error above ... Sorry.


 AW CRAP! And I know that "period inside the quotes" rule perfectly well, too.



BEBruns said:


> Regarding the apostrophe after nouns ending in "s," when did that rule change?


 Okay, that was just me being completely wrong. I understood it to be the way i explained, but I'll take your word for it as pertaining only to plurals.

Gracias!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> I find that I grow annoyed by the inability to use the plural form.
> 
> "There's a lot of cars in the junkyard."
> 
> "THERE ARE a lot of cars in the scrapheap."


The first one is correct. There is _*a*_ lot. "Lot" is singular. You may say, "There _are lots_ of cars in the scrapheap."

As far as some of the finer points of the English language: unless you're writing a paper that has to conform to a certain style, I wouldn't get too wrapped up in it. 

Check out some of the writings from the 1700s or earlier. Heck, even the U.S. Constitution written by brilliant men have what we would now say are incorrect spellings when, in fact, spelling and some other rules used to be a lot more flexible than they are today.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> The first one is correct. There is a lot. "Lot" is singular. You may say, "There are lots of cars in the scrapheap."


Ok. You're right. But, hopefully those that read my post 
will get the gist of my complaint.

If you pay attention to the media, you will notice many examples 
of this problem.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BEBruns said:


> Regarding the apostrophe after nouns ending in "s," when did that rule change? When I was in school in the '70s, the rule was you add apostrophe s even when the word ends in "s". James's not James'. An apostrophe without an s was reserved for possessive form of plurals. Whenever I see James' I assume it means "belonging to several people named Jame."





John P said:


> Okay, that was just me being completely wrong. I understood it to be the way i explained, but I'll take your word for it as pertaining only to plurals.


You're not necessarily wrong, John.

To further back up my earlier response:



http://www.englishrules.com/writing/punctuation.php said:


> Many people struggle with the possessive case of singular nouns when the words already end with s. The general rule is this:
> Form the possessive singular of nouns with 's.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> ...


The main thing appears to be that one must have an 'ear' for the language and be able to tell what sounds right. There is still a lot of flexibility built into our language.

O, ye of lyttle faithe! Be not so desperate to finde a hard and fast rule for every lyttle detaile.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

sbaxter said:


> That is because most people don't know they're doing it incorrectly.


I think we're talking about two different situations. I'm referrring exclusively to a single word or letter or a small number of words in quotation marks that are taken together as an item (such as "s"). In such a case, it seems silly to put the period inside the "s". To do so would look like this: "s." It just doesn't work for me--especially on the computer monitor. 

On the other hand, as you pointed out in John's sentence, the period was part of the sentence within the quote and was clearly in error to be on the outside of the quotation marks.

BTW: The capitalization of certain words within a sentence has been done forever in German and was characteristic of English (a Germanic language) until a couple of centuries ago. It's bad style and confusing for modern writings, however.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

spe130 said:


> So much for my attempt to discuss the kit that was the original topic of the thread. I still wish they'd break them down into separate kits...I'll probably just buy several more of each set, and end up with a bunch more Constitution-Refit and Sovereign class kits than I need.


Sell 'em on eVilBay. I've known of several folks who do that - buy a multiple model kit and sell what they don't want on eVilBay. Heck, I'm sure you could go to The 2500 Page Forums and they'd go quick!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Meanwhile, back on topic!

Sulu: "Sir, the topic had veered off course, sir."

Kirk: "Well, get us..

back on course...

Mmmister!"

(thanks Griff for steering us in that direction)

I just got my very first movie Enterprise set they other day. Pretty cool, I guess. It's nice to have an Enterprise-E that just cost $4 ($12 / 3 = $4).

The panel lines are way too exaggerated and that's just about the only fault I can find.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Is there a term for when people complain about something and become more annoying through complaining than the original annoyance was? I mean, I like you guys...but sheesh!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Merrimanosis.

The cure, "building" a model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> Merrimanosis.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

robcomet said:


> (With tongue firmly in cheek)
> 
> We invented the bloody language so we can say what we want!!! :hat:
> 
> ...


I thought the Angles, Saxons, Norse, French, and Germans invented English.

May I suggest a free program called iespell. It integrates with IE and can spell check anything you highlight, like Schwarzenegger. Oops, just 'outed' myself.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Babaganoosh said:


> Merrimanosis.
> 
> The cure, "building" a model.


 Ha!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

robcomet said:


> (With tongue firmly in cheek)
> 
> We invented the bloody language so we can say what we want!!! :hat:
> 
> ...


 Like pronouncing the word "secretary" like sec'tree? Or forgetting that the letter "r" is somewhere in the midst of the word, as in "ahts towah"? 

One of my friends is from Worcester and she hates it when I don't pronounce it "Woos-tah".

I love Britons. You guys are great.

My rant: pronouncing "lib_r_ary" like "libary". My photoshop teacher says that a lot and I'm surprised I haven't exploded yet.

And Marcal's right. People should take a stroll to Catalonia (sorry, I can't spell it Catalunya even though it's the correct version) if you're thinking of taking a trip somewhere else. Barcelona is beautiful. You're walking down the street and all of the sudden there's a Gaudí building just sitting there, in the middle of more ordinary buildings. Parc Guell is simply awesome. 

José


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

John P said:


> Something I'm working on for my site:
> 
> http://inpayne.com/rants/spelling.html
> 
> Of course, I will have one of our English majors at work proofread it before I go live.


Love it! I think all ISP's in English speaking countries should make your spelling rants site the default homepage for all new members. But one thing caught my eye in the first sentence: "...has lead me to..." should of course be "...has led me to..." Keep fighting the good fight!


P.S. One other thing: _voila_ should have a grave accent on the "a" not an acute.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't care a pair of feted dingo's kidneys, what you think of my ******* talk!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ProfKSergeev said:


> But one thing caught my eye in the first sentence: "...has lead me to..." should of course be "...has led me to..."


That one really torques me! Of course, if English were more regular, there'd be no such problem where people mix up the forms of "lead" with the forms of "read".


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That one really torques me! Of course, if English were more regular, there'd be no such problem where people mix up the forms of "lead" with the forms of "read".


Even in non English-speaking, non-Western countries there are problems with "read," such as when it is used to make pipes.


----------



## TomL_12953 (Aug 9, 2002)

theSea said:


> long time lurker - first time poster
> 
> It's vs. its is easy to remember - the only time you need the apostrophe is to replace the 'i' in 'it is.' ONLY for the contraction - all others leave it out.
> 
> ...


 What about something that belongs to it? Possesive is denoted by "'s" unless the word itself ends in s then just use the trailing apostrophe. "It's head was as big as a watermelon!" "Mars' surface is a reddish orange."


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

El Gato said:


> Like pronouncing the word "secretary" like sec'tree?


Actually, the "posh" British pronunciation is more like "sec-ra-trih". The Brits love to leave out syllables in words like _extraordinary_ ("ex-trawd'n-rih") and _polyethylene_ (as in "Polythene Pam") — maybe to compensate for the extra syllables in _aluminium_ and _aeroplane_! And they call plexiglass "perspex" — which sounds like a deodorant.

And those limeys still drive on the wrong side of the goddamn road!


TomL_12953 said:


> What about something that belongs to it? Possesive is denoted by "'s" unless the word itself ends in s then just use the trailing apostrophe. "It's head was as big as a watermelon!" "Mars' surface is a reddish orange."


Logically, _it's_ (with an apostrophe) should be the possesive form of _it_, just as _who's_ should be the possessive of _who_ and _he's_ should be the possessive of _he_ — but who ever said the English language was logical?


Lloyd Collins said:


> I don't care a pair of feted dingo's kidneys, what you think of my ******* talk!


Don't you mean "fetid"?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Actually, the "posh" British pronunciation is more like "sec-ra-trih". The Brits love to leave out syllables in words like _extraordinary_ ("ex-trawd'n-rih") and _polyethylene_ (as in "Polythene Pam") — maybe to compensate for the extra syllables in _aluminium_ and _aeroplane_! And they call plexiglass "perspex" — which sounds like a deodorant.


 Yeh (Aussies like to do that "yeah" too). Nothing like inventing a language that likes to throw a bunch of useless letters in the middle of words and then have the gall not to pronounce them. Maybe it was a "ye ol' tyme" defensive mechanism to confuse invaders. :lol:

Viking 1: [choose Scandinavian language]"We're in the right place, I tell you"

Viking 2: "No, you dimwit. We're suppose to be in 'Leesteh" and this is Liecester"

José


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Al-yoo-min-ee-um" :freak:

Still not as bad as my grandfather's combination of Bronx and Brooklynese. His camera had "fill-um" in it, and he'd protect his lawn furniture by throwing a "tar-POLE-ee-an" over it.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Logically, _it's_ (with an apostrophe) should be the possesive form of _it_, just as _who's_ should be the possessive of _who_ and _he's_ should be the possessive of _he_ — but who ever said the English language was logical?


Actually, a couple hundred years ago, the it's/its rule was the reverse. _It's_ was possessive and _its_ was the contraction. I have a friend who is a college English teacher and she got into trouble with a paper on Byron. She used the archaic rule in direct quotes, then forgot to switch back in her own writing.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Still not as bad as my grandfather's combination of Bronx and Brooklynese. His camera had "fill-um" in it, and he'd protect his lawn furniture by throwing a "tar-POLE-ee-an" over it.


Did he refer to sports players as "athaletes"? And was his kitchen full of "cockaroaches"? 

(No disparagement of your grandpa's housekeeping habits intended.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ProfKSergeev said:


> Even in non English-speaking, non-Western countries there are problems with "read," such as when it is used to make pipes.
> 
> Lauren Oliver


Hehehehe! You make me raff a rot! :tongue:


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

John P said:


> "Al-yoo-min-ee-um" :freak:
> 
> Still not as bad as my grandfather's combination of Bronx and Brooklynese. His camera had "fill-um" in it, and he'd protect his lawn furniture by throwing a "tar-POLE-ee-an" over it.


Don't you guys spell it differently? "Aluminium" vs "Aluminum"?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm goin'na Dinneylann!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Yeh (Aussies like to do that "yeah" too). Nothing like inventing a language that likes to throw a bunch of useless letters in the middle of words and then have the gall not to pronounce them. Maybe it was a "ye ol' tyme" defensive mechanism to confuse invaders. :lol:
> 
> Viking 1: [choose Scandinavian language]"We're in the right place, I tell you"
> 
> ...


rotfl ... like something out of Monty Python! :tongue:


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Actually, the "posh" British pronunciation is more like "sec-ra-trih". The Brits love to leave out syllables in words like _extraordinary_ ("ex-trawd'n-rih") and _polyethylene_ (as in "Polythene Pam") — maybe to compensate for the extra syllables in _aluminium_ and _aeroplane_! And they call plexiglass "perspex" — which sounds like a deodorant.


 Funny.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Did he refer to sports players as "athaletes"? And was his kitchen full of "cockaroaches"?
> 
> (No disparagement of your grandpa's housekeeping habits intended.)


 "Cock-a-roaches" yes. But being an Archie Bunker type, his words for some sports player were generally various disgusting archaic racial slurrs.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

When I was a kid, I couldn't figure out why gramps was so upset about "racoons" in the neighborhood.  
My grandpa wasn't much of a moral role model either I'm afraid.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> When I was a kid, I couldn't figure out why gramps was so upset about "racoons" in the neighborhood.


LOL! Reminds me of that scene in Steve Martin's "The Jerk" — you know, the one about bunnies eating vegetables. . .


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

747 said:


> Don't you guys spell it differently? "Aluminium" vs "Aluminum"?


I have an uncle that pronounces it "Ah-loon-ah-mun".  

I've noticed on some other boards that spelling and punctuation tends to be a real problem when one types one's post angrily. 

It's also possible that the modern "slang" is part of the problem ... cuz dats prolly da way day be talkin dis stuff in skool an da teachers an da parents dont have da grips on em like da rappa's do an shiznit. :freak:

I distinctly remember getting a nice and healthy whack across my back side from Sister Mary Anthony (God bless her) for using the word "ain't" in school because it wasn't a "real word". Now, it's in the dictionary.  

With the english language in a relatively constant state of change, it makes me shudder to think what it will sound like 100 years from now.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I'm glad that you guys now have the opportunity to get these kits.

I purchased the original releases several years ago ... They're still sitting on the shelf, with the rest of my stash, waiting to be built.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

mactrek said:


> With the english language in a relatively constant state of change, it makes me shudder to think what it will sound like 100 years from now.


A clockwork orange seemed far advanced. Now there are murderous gangs with their own language, crazy prison systems, and criminals hired as police. 

They speak in Nadsat [teenage] "you could peet it with vellocet or synthemesc or drencrom or one or two other veshches." 

If someone from Shakespeares' time heard how we speak they would shudder.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

terryr said:


> If someone from Shakespeares' time heard how we speak they would shudder.


 With all due respect though, it's not like they have a reason to shudder. Their English was not superior, just different. Besides, the difference in language is sufficient that a Shakespearean dude would think we're speaking a related language, sort of how Portuguese sounds to a Spanish ear or German to an English ear (insert joke about Canadian or American to a British ear). 

We couldn't understand each other enough to shudder. :lol:

José


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?*

An educated person from Shakespeare's day could probably read modern written English without too much trouble, though of course many of today's idioms and slang would be unfamiliar. After all, we can read Shakespeare pretty easily today with a few footnotes to explain changed or obsolete words, contemporary references, etc. The way English is _pronounced_ has changed quite a bit since Elizabethan times, however — the Great Vowel Shift and all that. (Or was it the Great Vowel Movement?)


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Um... so what is out?

Reading all this I have forgotten what he was talking about...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Dunno.


Something.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, after extensive digging(I'm being fecious[sp?] of course), he's talking about the re-release of AMT's combo B, C, E kit.

Questions: Is their combo TOS E, Refit, and D kit in scale with the B, C, E kit?

and also, what is(are) the scale(s)?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Remember Shakespeare was writing poetry. Even the plays are written with extreme poetic - uh - ness. Normal people didn't talk like that at all at the time, any more than you and I speak like the lyrics in a pop song.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes ... it would be as if future historians thought that High School was like the musical _Fame_.

Hey, normal people don't talk like the characters in most movies. Yikes.
(Maybe Mamet's work being an exception)

By the way, doesn't Starship Modeler have a listing of kits by scale? Maybe the sets are listed there.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

TomL_12953 said:


> What about something that belongs to it? Possesive is denoted by "'s" unless the word itself ends in s then just use the trailing apostrophe.


In the case of this particular word, the apostrophe is not used to denote possession. So "its" is possessive, and "it's" is the contraction.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

English is a moving target, so looking for consistency is a mug's game.

It's not like shooting ghoti  in a barrel.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Remember Shakespeare was writing poetry. Even the plays are written with extreme poetic - uh - ness. Normal people didn't talk like that at all at the time, any more than you and I speak like the lyrics in a pop song.


I bite my thumb at you, sir!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Okay, after extensive digging(I'm being fecious[sp?] of course), he's talking about the re-release of AMT's combo B, C, E kit.
> 
> Questions: Is their combo TOS E, Refit, and D kit in scale with the B, C, E kit?
> 
> and also, what is(are) the scale(s)?


Yes. 1/2500.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*1:2500*?!!

That's too small!

We need a "B", "C", and "E" combo kit that is 1:350 scale!


Just kidding! :tongue:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spe130 said:


> I bite my thumb at you, sir!


Ah, good Sir Philip Sidney, 'tis good thy sharp-tongued wit has not deserted thee! Hast thou read William Shakespeare's latest work -- _Gay Boys in Bondage_?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I dost prefer _The Skinhead Hamlet_.

(strong language advisory)


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

scotpens said:


> An educated person from Shakespeare's day could probably read modern written English without too much trouble, though of course many of today's idioms and slang would be unfamiliar. After all, we can read Shakespeare pretty easily today with a few footnotes to explain changed or obsolete words, contemporary references, etc. The way English is _pronounced_ has changed quite a bit since Elizabethan times, however — the Great Vowel Shift and all that. (Or was it the Great Vowel Movement?)


 True, but the gentry were few in comparison to the mass "uneducated idiots" (as Monty Python's troupe would say). They would be as lost as a homeboy from the street is when attempting to appreciate Shakespearean dialogue.

José


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Or was it the Great Vowel Movement?


*** CRINGE ***

...but funny.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

El Gato said:


> True, but the gentry were few in comparison to the mass "uneducated idiots" (as Monty Python's troupe would say). They would be as lost as a homeboy from the street is when attempting to appreciate Shakespearean dialogue.
> 
> José


And Shakespeare slipped in plenty of dirty jokes for them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> The way English is _pronounced_ has changed quite a bit since Elizabethan times, however . . .


Oh, really? I hadn't noticed.  

Seriously, down here, there hasn't been much of a shift. We have some of the broadest vowels on earth here in the South. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

spe130 said:


> And Shakespeare slipped in plenty of dirty jokes for them.


 A good storywriter ensure every layer of his/her audience is entertained... 

José


----------

